# wind power in kansas



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

we would like to put in wind power on the farm but cant find a local company that supplies the generator . we did talk to one company in otis kansas but they want 200,000.00 for there generator it cant cost this much, can it? we thought it would be around 20 thousand. does anyone in kansas know of a company that supplies in kansas? we looked on line and cant find anyone. we could have one shipped in but I dont really know what im doing and probably would get one that wouldnt take care of our needs.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Never delt with them but seem to here of them often:

http://www.kansaswindpower.net/Wind_generators.htm


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

I have talked to this company but they dont have anything large enough to run off grid unless we go with different appliances and different well pump . we want to cut down on usage but we cant really change out appliances at this time we will probably get rid of the 240v well pump and use something that would consume less. thanks


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Talk to the John Deere dealership in Greensburg, Kansas. They so liked what they learned about wind energy they took out a distributorship, installation & service, etc. 

http://windenergyisrenewable.com/locations/

From old news articles it was my understanding that they presented what they had learned about Endurance products and asked John Deere to allow them to sell and service these wind turbines from their BTI dealerships in several locations. Deere was so impressed with their presentation they gave them the go ahead. 

The results of this search page should provide you with the gist of the articles on the company. http://foxyurl.com/SWN

FYI, Kansas Wind Power has been around for a long time so should be a good company to deal with. No personal experience however.


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

well i just called the john deere dealer the cheapest system with bti equipment is 45,000.00 and they wont sell just the equipment you have to let them install it and this system ranges 800w -12000 w. I guess I need to rethink what I need or I wont be able to afford to go with wind my budget is about half that. thanks


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Bummer. I do remember reading that they do full installations instead of selling components in order to be able to stand behind their product.

A search yielded these results: http://energy.sourceguides.com/businesses/byGeo/US/byS/KS/byP/wRP/wRP.shtml


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

What about keeping your grid connection and using a wind genny to reduce your bill? That way you'd still have the grid for the high current equipment. 

But if your goal is to become independent you still have to come up with a system that can store power and handle your big loads.

I've bought equipment from Kansas Wind Power in the past. They were always good to me. Haven't bought anything from them recently though.


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

I looked at kansas wind power and think we could replace frig and well pump and freezer
and some of the smaller wind systems might work. I talked to the guy at kansas wind and hes supper helpful and nice. I think a 5kw. will work if I install the system to save labor cost ,It makes me nervous connecting to the grid myself so Ill need some education on this process. It could be tricky because we have 15kw propane gen. that has to go in line with the system, it is wired into the grid so when we loose power it automatically kicks in.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Bergey Windpower Co, OK

http://www.bergey.com/

10kw turbine: 23,500 to 29,500

Tower kits: 10,000 to 17,000


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I have installed the Bergey 10K for customers.

This is not a project you want to tackle your self.
You can find your self in a world of hurt in a big hurry.

Please don't expect any turbine in the $20,000 class to cover your load.

Changing to efficient appliances to lighten your grid load is far cheaper than going to a "bigger" turbine. 

In wind power . . there ain't no free lunch................


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Thats $20,000 for a turbine . . . .

Now you need to add a good tall enough tower . . .$$$$$

Now for the BOS components (balance of system). . .$$$$

If you install toys (small bucks) you will be very unhappy.

Putting in the good stuff will put a smile on your face.


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

which part is tricky installing the tower or hooking to the grid. Im already in a world of hurt. paying for the elect. bills that are going to triple because of the new transmission line going in that would bring my payment to 700.00 a month. Im not sure why it cost so much for these systems they arent built at Nasa 200.000.00$ for a 25kw my house isnt worth that. these arent john deere harvesters there just generators, coils of wire and magnets and lots of pot aluminuim or is that spacecraft steel? sorry for the rant.


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

You could consider a smaller turbine then installing a second one when cash allows or a smaller turbine in conjunction with solar. Cost effectiveness of multiple turbines depends largely on the height of the tower you require. a 20 to 30 foot tower in the desert cost very little but an 80 foot tower is a serious investment you don't want to make over and over. I have read of people running off grid by using several small 1000 watt turbines but they were always on dead flat land so minimal towers were required. That said cutting power usage is still your most effective first step.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

If tripling the bill will bring it to about $700 per month that means it is currently $233. That would buy a lot of propane for your existing generator and when you using peak output you could be charging a bank of batteries so that you wouldn't need the generator running continuously. 

Not spending $20,000 on wind equipment would buy quite an additional amount of fuel. 

Are you taking into consideration the tax incentives when pricing systems?


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

your right. that would buy alot of gas. but we really want wind power. I dont want any of the bailout money, and I cant find it in me to deal with usda. Because I hate them. the tax incentives seem better than they really are. The way I understand you only get a tax credit usda if 50% of your income comes from the farm and the tax incentive is if you already get a return you don't qualify. if you owe you get money up to 30%, could be wrong but thats how I understood it. I dont qualify for either of these. We will figure something out and still have a big smile in the end. We have began to reduce elect. this hole green journey has made me take a hard look at whats important on the homestead and what is the big hogs that could go bye bye, microwave , tv, yard light, elect. dryer. we havent quite figured out a/c in the house yet but I think if I circulate water from the ground into a coil by 24 volt pump and fan , it could work maybe to reduce a/c useage. It might be hard when its 110 degrees out. we picked out a new freezer and refrige from kansas wind and power and will get rid of the one we just bought 2 years ago. also we are going back to the gas dryer we have stored. I want to see how far I can get my usage down and then choose a wind system and see how much $$$. we found a meter from kansas wind that tells you how many watts you are using per appliance , this will be really helpful .


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

For good basic info on windpower (and other renewable energy), read Home Power magazine. For some basic wind info: http://homepower.com/basics/wind/


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

And if you want to see a good example of getting in some BIG hurt in a big hurry see the latest issue of HP cover pix.
Its a very good pix of a Bergey 10K being serviced . . . .tower top . . . .

Every thing Must be right and proper for this kind of "work".


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

whats- proper you mean installed by a dealer? and let the dealer service it . I wouldn't want to rely on someone all the time. I really understand the bergey is hard to install but you have to understand Im just a homesteader that is very independent and want to get off the grid and if I have to shut off my power to do that I will and if I have to install a tower and generator by myself I will, just sell it to me and stand back if it falls over or catches fire then its my problem no one elses. but if I spend that kind of money it wont, I can bank on that. Ive been a serviceman in a county with high standard of building code my whole life Ive wired houses Ive put in heating systems a/c systems fixed appliances of all kinds I even just got done helping my dad build a 40,000 square foot building with no support poles in the middle and that was a challenge I think I can handle a wind genny. and my power company said they would tie it in for me. Im up for the challenge of learning how its tied together and how its going to work with the rest of my system.
now to find one large enough that I can afford.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

silosounds,

Sounds like you might want to look at the Breezy 5.5.

They do have a 10KW kit now that would get you started. You just might have to go with 2 of them to get the needed power.


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

thanks for that info about the breezy 5.5 very helpful .


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

The Bergey is not difficult to install.
That 10K weights 1100 lbs. . . . . .so handling it is fun.........
Dealing with cranes and 120' towers is lots of fun......
This is why paying the folks with experience is the only way to go......

granted you may have done lots of 'stuff' . . . but dealing with big weight at big heights is another thing.


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

The trusses on my dads building were about 4000 pounds each and about 40' off the ground and Ive sat rooftop units on 6 story building that were around 2000 pound and I have a crane operator 1 ml from me and doesn't see a problem. so I should be set. Im getting more info every day and am beyond excited to do this. jim-mi thanks for your concern and info not everyone could probably do this project. Im thinking my tower should be 60' and after reduction of use we will need around 9-12 kw. if we run shy propane genny will cover the rest


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

silo, I'm curious as to your location . . . ???
A 60 foot tower . . .??
You must be out in the barren plains with very low buildings and no trees. . .??

60 foot towers just don't cut it

Suggest you do some more research as to the power of the wind -- height above the ground.


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

in zone 3-4 for wind we have a wind research tower a half a mile away and thats what the research reads. so maybe im being decieved, or dont understand ?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

My question is about trees, barns . . all the stuff that creates "ground clutter" turbulence .... . . . . . .


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

The results from the research tower will be extrapulated to 50 meters for small wind or 150 meters for utility gennies depending on who is paying for the research. 

Your 60' tower would only be about 20 meters so expect about 30% less wind if everything else is ideal. 50% less if you have any kind of wind shadow within 300 feet.


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

my wind break is 30' barn is 30' silo is 50' but 600 yrds from site site is open to the south east and west everything else is north a good jont. and the site I chose is t 4 in elevation in archeology terms. meaning terrace 4 for our area. 5 is highest but usually a bluff or hill in the middle of no were. we are near the center of the usa and its flat for the most part.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

silosounds these folks just don't understand that we can go outside and see 100 foot tall grain elevators 15-20 miles away. On clear nights you can see the lights of cities shining in the sky from 40 miles away----------billions and billions of stars too. 

Yes, most of Kansas is flat and we still don't have forests growing everywhere.


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

yes kansas is the best kept secret.


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

Check out the new copy of HomePower magazine. There is a 10 page article comparing 25 different wind generation systems costing from the $2800 to the $500K. 

It's a really excellent article!!


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

thank you I will check it out.


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

You can also view the current issue of Home Power online. (Better to buy the printed version though.)

http://homepower.com/current/


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

thanks for the link


----------

